# Help With Any Info On This Would Be Great



## simons194 (Jan 1, 2012)

I have had this in the drawer for a while it was a car boot find but I cant turn up any info on apart from the obvious on the dial and case back , it has a lovely clean movement and an expensive tick if you know what I mean . Any help would be greatly appreciated .


----------



## Mikrolisk (Jan 23, 2008)

Tonodor is a trade mark from the Optima SA (=Fabrique d'Horlogerie Albert Grossenbacher / =F. Peter), located in Grenchen, Bienne and Geneve.

Andreas


----------



## simons194 (Jan 1, 2012)

Thanks for that Andreas thats a good place to start looking..


----------

